# Solo: A Star Wars Story - Lando Calrissian könnte Spinoff bekommen



## Darkmoon76 (18. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Lando Calrissian könnte Spinoff bekommen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Lando Calrissian könnte Spinoff bekommen*


----------



## McDrake (18. Mai 2018)

Au ja... macht so viel Spinoffs, dass der normale Kinogänger nicht mehr mitkommt.
Hätte man doch auch gleich die Lore der alten Bücher nehmen können, wenn sies so kompliziert machen wollen


----------



## Chyio (18. Mai 2018)

Walt Disney wird so viele Star Wars Filme und Spin Offs rausbringen, das einem diese Filme irgendwann zum Hals raushängen....
Am besten noch Spinn Offs von Jaba den Hutten, Joda oder JarJar Bings machen..


----------



## MrFob (18. Mai 2018)

Ich moechte, dass Nien Nunb auch ein Spin-off bekommt und das in seinem Film dann auch nur in seiner Sprache gesprochen wird.

Habldibldabbadibebbeladiddldubda! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (19. Mai 2018)

Naja, aber ein Spin Off zu Lando wäre schon nicht ganz verkehrt. Ist für meinen Geschmack ein sehr faszinierender Charakter und durchaus facettenreich. Der hat sicher auch mehr erlebt, als so mancher Politiker im imperialen Senat.
Kenne nur einige wenige der Geschichten aus dem EU, aber die sind ja so nicht mehr "gültig". Könnte man durchaus was machen. Nur sollte Disney es mit Star Wars nicht übertreiben, sonst verbraucht man die Marke und keiner will das Zeug mehr sehen....
Aber irgendwie muss der Kaufpreis für die Rechte ja wieder reinkommen. Billig waren die ja sicher nicht gerade.


----------



## Shredhead (19. Mai 2018)

"Übrigens erklärten die Drehbuchautoren, dass Lando pansexuell beziehungsweise omnisexuell ist. Er bevorzugt weder Männer noch Frauen, sondern nimmt, was er kriegen kann - das kann auch mal ein Alien oder ein Droide sein."

Sind die alle geisteskrank? Wie abartig kann man sein?


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Mai 2018)

Shredhead schrieb:


> "Übrigens erklärten die Drehbuchautoren, dass Lando pansexuell beziehungsweise omnisexuell ist. Er bevorzugt weder Männer noch Frauen, sondern nimmt, was er kriegen kann - das kann auch mal ein Alien oder ein Droide sein."
> 
> Sind die alle geisteskrank? Wie abartig kann man sein?



Also, ich fand es mit Aliens immer ganz schön.


----------



## Phone (19. Mai 2018)

Chyio schrieb:


> Walt Disney wird so viele Star Wars Filme und Spin Offs rausbringen, das einem diese Filme irgendwann zum Hals raushängen....
> Am besten noch Spinn Offs von Jaba den Hutten, Joda oder JarJar Bings machen..



Bei mir ist es schon soweit 
Star Wars - Rouge One hatte ich mir "Wochen nach dem Release mal angeschaut und fand ihn halt nur "geht so".
Den letzen SW fand ich so langweilig das ich nun befreit bin ^^
Ich hoffe als krönender Abschluss kommt ein Spinoff über Jar Jar Binks um wirklich alle abzufuc*en


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Mai 2018)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Sind die alle geisteskrank? Wie abartig kann man sein?


Ein typischer Schwanzgesteuerter Teenager halt, egal was einem Befriedigung verschafft einfach mal reinstecken.

Aber mal ernsthaft, wozu diese Informationen ?
In 95% aller Filme wird sowas aus den Hut gezaubert, gezeigt und hat dabei 0,0% Relevanz für Story oder Charakter.
Man sollte diese Vorliebengestaltung einfach rauslassen wenn es unnötig ist, aber dann müßte man den freigewordenen Platz ja sinnvoll besetzen.


----------



## TheUeberlord (19. Mai 2018)

Ja, ja, es ist ja absolut logisch, daß ein Charakter, der vor über 30 Jahren erfunden wurde, einer Sexualität angehört, die erst vor ein paar Monaten erfunden und aktell die neueste Mode ist. Bis du nicht pansexuell, bist du total uncool.  Wenn man schon pansexuell erklärt, sollte man vielleicht ein wenig bei den Fakten bleiben. Pansexuell bedeutet, daß man auf alles steht, auch auf die rein imaginären Geschlechtsidentitäten, die dem T in LGBTQ+ folgen. Pansexuell ist praktisch das neue, progressive und, wie hasse ich es, daß ich dieses Wort verwenden muß, politischkorrekte bisexuell. Und wer heute nur noch bisexuell ist, ist praktisch ein intolerantes Monster, weil er oder sie nur auf die natürlichen und realen Geschlechter steht.

Auf der anderen Seite erklärt die Pansexualität von Lando, wieso C3PO alle Körperteile verliert, Lando wollte wohl sicher stellen, daß der heiße C3PO ihm nicht entkommt. Wird Zeit, daß sich C3PO der #metoo-Bewegung anschließt und der Welt erzählt, was Lando Calrissian ihm antuen wollte oder angetan hat, und brav das #metoo-Schild trägt. Wehr dich C3PO, auch sexuelle Gewalt gegen Droiden darf nicht unvergolten bleiben. #C3POmetoo #C3POmetoo Lando wird für den Missbrauch bluten!
Er wird noch tiefer sinken als Weinstein!


----------



## Malifurion (19. Mai 2018)

Naja, Disney macht nix anderes als was ein großes, monopolartiges Unternehmen macht: es generiert Geld indem es Massenprodukte entwickelt und vermarktet. Wenn man Star Wars aus einer rein wirtschaftlichen Seite betrachtet, dann wird hier bis in Perfektion gearbeitet. Das Marketing, die Selbstanalyse des Produktbestands und die ordentliche Abwicklung von Verträgen und der Verkauf an den Kunden. Hier wird wirklich an alles gedacht. Blöd nur, dass es auch eine andere Seite gibt.


----------



## ego1899 (19. Mai 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Man sollte diese Vorliebengestaltung einfach rauslassen wenn es unnötig ist, aber dann müßte man den freigewordenen Platz ja sinnvoll besetzen.



Darum geht es nicht. Es gilt immer und immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig zu wiederholen, was heute alles als normal gilt, weil unsere Gesellschaft ja so vielfältig und tolerant ist. In den heutigen Zeiten bekommt man das halt immer und überall reingedrückt, völlig egal wie irrelevant das in diesem Fall auch ist. Und wagt ja nicht das zu kritisieren! 

Und wieso wird bei Lando eigentlich überhaupt von "ihm" gesprochen? Hat ihn denn überhaupt jemand gefragt mit welchen Geschlechtern er sich denn so identifiziert? Daher ist eher die Frage zu seiner Sexualität irrelevant, die definiert sich vielleicht täglich neu.


----------



## Dosentier (19. Mai 2018)

Oh man, das kann ja was werden.
Mittlerweile halte ich es auch gar nicht mehr für abwegig, wenn Disney in den nächsten 10-15 Jahren nochmal ein Reboot von den neuen bzw. alten Star Wars Filmen machen.
Ist mittlerweile ja auch nichts neues mehr in der Hollywood Filmfabrik.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Mai 2018)

das ganze wurde bereits von Lucasfilm dementiert


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2018)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Oh man, das kann ja was werden.
> Mittlerweile halte ich es auch gar nicht mehr für abwegig, wenn Disney in den nächsten 10-15 Jahren nochmal ein Reboot von den neuen bzw. alten Star Wars Filmen machen.
> Ist mittlerweile ja auch nichts neues mehr in der Hollywood Filmfabrik.



weil Disney das bisher auch SO oft gemacht hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich moechte, dass Nien Nunb auch ein Spin-off bekommt und das in seinem Film dann auch nur in seiner Sprache gesprochen wird.
> 
> Habldibldabbadibebbeladiddldubda!
> 
> ...


Also arabisch, hmm?! ^^


----------



## Lucatus (19. Mai 2018)

man könnte ein spin off über Darth maul Boba Fett oder Obiwan machen aber nein da kommt man auf so nen misst keine sau juckt Lando Calrissian


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2018)

Lucatus schrieb:


> man könnte ein spin off über Darth maul Boba Fett oder Obiwan machen aber nein da kommt man auf so nen misst keine sau juckt Lando Calrissian



https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...star-wars-film-planned-director-talks-1030505


----------



## Javata (20. Mai 2018)

Ansich finde ich die Spinoffs nicht sonderlich schlimm. Rogue One war sogar ganz unterhaltsam. Das wirkliche Problem seh ich eher darin, das man weiß, das bestimmte Charaktere nicht sterben können und andere Hauptrollen zu 100% sterben oder ähnliches) müssen weil sie in den Filmen nicht mehr vorkommen. Das nimmt einem irgendwie die Spannung.
Ob man die Filme mag oder nicht ist am Ende ja jedem selbst überlassen und sehen muss man sie zum Verständnis der Hauptreihe auch nicht. Mag man den Hintergrund guckt mans, sonst halt nicht. Interessant fände ich zB ein Spinoff zu Snoke. Der hat in der Hauptreihe ja nur ein lächerliches Dasein, ihn als blass dargestellt zu bezeichnen wäre noch übertrieben.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. Mai 2018)

TheUeberlord schrieb:


> Pansexuell bedeutet, daß man auf alles steht, auch auf die rein imaginären Geschlechtsidentitäten, die dem T in LGBTQ+ folgen. Pansexuell ist praktisch das neue, progressive und, wie hasse ich es, daß ich dieses Wort verwenden muß, politischkorrekte bisexuell.


Tja, in Weltraum-Sagas wie Star Wars, Star Trek oder Mass Effect ergäbe der Begriff Pansexuell wenigstens mal einen Sinn, da gibt es deutlich mehr als Männer und Frauen zu vögeln.


----------

